

Accurate Recording: What makes European DVRs so much better than American DVRs - mashmac2
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2013/06/accurate_recording_the_one_amazing_feature_that_makes_european_dvrs_so_much.single.html

======
DiabloD3
I like my DVR better: its called Netflix.

~~~
DiabloD3
Not sure why I'm getting downvoted here. I'm a cable cutter, DVRs hold no
meaning to me.

